# Just wanted to remind you all that you're awesome



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Lately I have been reading across other forums, some for hedgies but mostly for a variety of other animals, and I just have to say coming back and reading posts here is like a gigantic gulp of fresh air. While HHC may have small scuffles between some stubborn members, overall we are seriously one of the most awesome, friendly, welfare-oriented communities out there. We are so kind and patient to our new members compared to some other places, and we don't discriminate against certain people (responsible breeders, for example). We don't ban people as soon as they say something we don't like to hear, and we don't constantly have flame wars between members. We are open to the newest care information and not as close-minded as many communities are. 

HHC is awesome. I hope this community will only get better with time.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

LizardGirl said:


> Lately I have been reading across other forums, some for hedgies but mostly for a variety of other animals, and I just have to say coming back and reading posts here is like a gigantic gulp of fresh air. While HHC may have small scuffles between some stubborn members, overall we are seriously one of the most awesome, friendly, welfare-oriented communities out there. We are so kind and patient to our new members compared to some other places, and we don't discriminate against certain people (responsible breeders, for example). We don't ban people as soon as they say something we don't like to hear, and we don't constantly have flame wars between members. We are open to the newest care information and not as close-minded as many communities are.
> 
> HHC is awesome. I hope this community will only get better with time.


yes, i think HHC forums are seriously great. normally i am not big on forums 'cause people annoy me, but i regret not joining earlier, as opposed to a month later after we got Sweetie.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I definately agree LG  This is a great place and I'm so thankful to this site and the great people that make up this community. I have learned so much here and continue learning all the time


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

HHC is amazing! Best forum I've been to, that's for sure. And very informative.  Met some really nice people too who love hedgehogs like me! I love it lol


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't know what i would do without this forum! The members on here are always so wonderful and helpful no matter how many times you ask questions. In fact this is the only forum i've ever used!

And where else can you get to see so many wonderful pictures of the cutest creatures on earth! (more cute hedgie bum pics tho please)!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

LG, why would one discriminate against responsible breeders? just curious.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

fracturedcircle said:


> LG, why would one discriminate against responsible breeders? just curious.


Regardless of the animal species, there are people who are against breeding pets in general. Its the feeling that there are enough animals in this world that need homes, that end up being put to sleep or neglected because there aren't enough homes, that people do not need to be making more.

LizardGirl, I agree with your sentiment entirely. I have peeked at other forums here and there but I always end up wanting to be here instead. It just feels like a well put together and reliable source of information with people that truly care about the welfare of these animals. You don't find that just anywhere.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Coming here as a new owner and new to the forums I felt accepted. Nobody yelled at me for making mistakes or for posting things. I have gained so much knowledge and gotten to know so many caring hedgie owners


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

krbshappy71 said:


> fracturedcircle said:
> 
> 
> > LG, why would one discriminate against responsible breeders? just curious.
> ...


i see. such debates must be unpleasant. good thing i don't debate.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a wonderful thing to say LG. Just taking the time and effort to do so.........Your comment makes it a nice day!


----------



## Keltrey (May 31, 2010)

I'm glad I'm not the only one that noticed this. Thank you LG! This community is one of the better I have ever seen.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I agree 100% LG! I am so happy I found this site! So much good, honest info from people who know what they are talking about and care. As I read just about every forum before we got Cholla, I felt as if I already knew some of you. This is my favorite forum & I visit every day. Thank YOU LG (& Nancy, among others) for your contributions.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

HHC is wonderful, I've learned so much from all of you. <3

Your kind words really made my day, LG. Thanks.


----------

